# My surgeon saved my life and now I'm T1 and here!



## akdcolchester (Jan 29, 2009)

It's all new to me. I found this site today whilst ordering some books from Diabetes UK. I'm 65, was fighting fit and on a golf holiday in Spain in early December. I felt ill, was jaundiced, came home, saw the doc, two weeks later diagnosed cancer of the pancreas and six days later in for a seven hour operation which leaves me T1 with insulin pens, 20 tablets a day, a pile of books and a DAFNE course starting in two weeks time. It's all a bit daunting and try as I might I can't get my levels stable. e.g. Was 4.3 before b'fast today,(had 12 units Novorapid) ate porridge and tsp honey, 1 x toast and smidge of marmalade and black coffee no sugar and was 13.6 at 10.45. Where the hell did that come from ?? Ah well, onwards and upwards!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2009)

akdcolchester said:


> It's all new to me. I found this site today whilst ordering some books from Diabetes UK. I'm 65, was fighting fit and on a golf holiday in Spain in early December. I felt ill, was jaundiced, came home, saw the doc, two weeks later diagnosed cancer of the pancreas and six days later in for a seven hour operation which leaves me T1 with insulin pens, 20 tablets a day, a pile of books and a DAFNE course starting in two weeks time. It's all a bit daunting and try as I might I can't get my levels stable. e.g. Was 4.3 before b'fast today,(had 12 units Novorapid) ate porridge and tsp honey, 1 x toast and smidge of marmalade and black coffee no sugar and was 13.6 at 10.45. Where the hell did that come from ?? Ah well, onwards and upwards!!



Hi and welcome to the group, glad you found us! Goodness, you've been through the mill there. At least there's no dispute about what caused your diabetes! 

If you're not yet adjusting your novorapid to match your carbs, then it's difficult to eat the right amount to match your prescribed dose. You'll learn all about that on the DAFNE course and it will be a tremendous help - I felt such a sense of freedom once I'd learned to carb-count! The main thing is to try and be patient to start with. There is a lot to learn and things don't always happen as you'd expect, but you'll get there!


----------



## vince13 (Jan 30, 2009)

We aren't into comparisons amongst us here, but I felt SO ashamed of myself after reading your story.  I'd had a bad day yesterday and felt the whole world was against me and it was all my diabetes fault, no-one understood me etc etc - then I read what had happened to you in a very short time and I realised just how lucky I am.

It's good you found this site - good luck and better health to you.  It must all be overwhelming to you at present but take it slowly and welcome back to the world (it isn't such a bad place I've just realised!).

All good wishes,


----------



## Copepod (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi AKD 

Hope you're getting help with other aspects eg recovering from major abbominal surgery, cancer diagnois etc. A couple of practical pointers regarding diabetes that might help. Ignore any comments about "honeymoon period", which is why most T1s can't do DAFNE for about 12 months, until their pancreas gives up producing any insulin, as yours has gone elsewhere. However, on reading your breakfast story, your specialist team may not have got your basal (long acting insulin) dose right - especially as your appetite and activity levels are likely to be unusual just now. So, keep in touch with them. Don't be too tough on yourself - it's early days, there's lots ot learn, much by trial & error, and I still get odd results occasionally, 12 years after becoming T1 as a 30 year old adult.

There was an article in Balance magazine, which I read online, a while back about a rock star who got surgery induced diabetes after pancreatitis, I think. Sorry, can't remeber his name, but if you register on Diabetes UK site, then explore, you'll find it, assuming it's still there.


----------



## lynn (Jan 30, 2009)

akdcolchester said:


> It's all new to me. I found this site today whilst ordering some books from Diabetes UK. I'm 65, was fighting fit and on a golf holiday in Spain in early December. I felt ill, was jaundiced, came home, saw the doc, two weeks later diagnosed cancer of the pancreas and six days later in for a seven hour operation which leaves me T1 with insulin pens, 20 tablets a day, a pile of books and a DAFNE course starting in two weeks time. It's all a bit daunting and try as I might I can't get my levels stable. e.g. Was 4.3 before b'fast today,(had 12 units Novorapid) ate porridge and tsp honey, 1 x toast and smidge of marmalade and black coffee no sugar and was 13.6 at 10.45. Where the hell did that come from ?? Ah well, onwards and upwards!!



Hi,
  So glad to hear that you got through that daunting time, it just go's to show you that one minute your fine and the next devistation strikes.
  I reckon everything to do with diabetes is daunting, i was diagnosed with T2 just over 7 years ago i'm now 49 almost 50 ! and i lost my dad to a massive heart attack he was only 55 he was a T2 as well it worries me that another 5 years and i'll be that age, thats scarey but he was a heavy smoker and luckily i don't smoke, it was 26 years on the 28th december since he died but to me its still so clear in my mind.

   Now, don't worry about going on the DAFNE programme you will be fine my sister and i went to DESMOND the programme for T2 diabetics just before xmas and we thoroughly enjoyed it, some of the things we talked about were a little concerning but, the laughs we had outweighed all of that, everyone was warm and welcoming, after all we were all in the same boat and you can ask questions that you don't always get to ask your diabetes team or GP so thats a great help in its self, you will get your blood sugars sorted it can take some time but you will get there, try not to worry!
            Keep smiling
       With very best wishes Lynn x


----------



## akdcolchester (Jan 30, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi and welcome to the group, glad you found us! Goodness, you've been through the mill there. At least there's no dispute about what caused your diabetes!
> 
> If you're not yet adjusting your novorapid to match your carbs, then it's difficult to eat the right amount to match your prescribed dose. You'll learn all about that on the DAFNE course and it will be a tremendous help - I felt such a sense of freedom once I'd learned to carb-count! The main thing is to try and be patient to start with. There is a lot to learn and things don't always happen as you'd expect, but you'll get there!


Hi Northener, Many thanks for your support. I'll try to patiently wait through the DAFNE sessions to see a blinding flash of light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## akdcolchester (Jan 30, 2009)

Copepod said:


> Hi AKD
> 
> Hope you're getting help with other aspects eg recovering from major abbominal surgery, cancer diagnois etc. A couple of practical pointers regarding diabetes that might help. Ignore any comments about "honeymoon period", which is why most T1s can't do DAFNE for about 12 months, until their pancreas gives up producing any insulin, as yours has gone elsewhere. However, on reading your breakfast story, your specialist team may not have got your basal (long acting insulin) dose right - especially as your appetite and activity levels are likely to be unusual just now. So, keep in touch with them. Don't be too tough on yourself - it's early days, there's lots ot learn, much by trial & error, and I still get odd results occasionally, 12 years after becoming T1 as a 30 year old adult.
> 
> There was an article in Balance magazine, which I read online, a while back about a rock star who got surgery induced diabetes after pancreatitis, I think. Sorry, can't remeber his name, but if you register on Diabetes UK site, then explore, you'll find it, assuming it's still there.


Copepod, many thanks. That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## akdcolchester (Jan 30, 2009)

vince13 said:


> We aren't into comparisons amongst us here, but I felt SO ashamed of myself after reading your story.  I'd had a bad day yesterday and felt the whole world was against me and it was all my diabetes fault, no-one understood me etc etc - then I read what had happened to you in a very short time and I realised just how lucky I am.
> 
> It's good you found this site - good luck and better health to you.  It must all be overwhelming to you at present but take it slowly and welcome back to the world (it isn't such a bad place I've just realised!).
> 
> All good wishes,


Vince13, now don't you go getting all down and despairing. It's all just a process which I'll have to learn more about and then, just like all of you, I'll conquer it! We must all be glad to be living in this century and not at the beginning of the last one.


----------



## akdcolchester (Jan 30, 2009)

Lynn, thanks love, that cheered me up!!


----------



## vince13 (Jan 30, 2009)

akd - I'm not "down and despairing" - honestly -  just contrite for making everyone within a 5-mile radius of me feel everything was their fault yesterday - still we all get days like that I guess ?  onwards and upwards ?


----------



## akdcolchester (Jan 30, 2009)

vince13 said:


> akd - I'm not "down and despairing" - honestly -  just contrite for making everyone within a 5-mile radius of me feel everything was their fault yesterday - still we all get days like that I guess ?  onwards and upwards ?


Absolutely !!!


----------



## bev (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi and welcome! I am a mum of a 10 year old type 1 diagnosed 8 weeks ago. So i understand a little of what you must be feeling. You will probably feel overwhelmed with all the things you have to remember - but honestly it does get easier, and once you have learnt more about carb counting etc it will become even easier. Although you have been through such a traumatic time lately, i am sure the worst is over, and you will perhaps start to feel a bit more relaxed and able to enjoy life a bit more. So welcome to this site - i have found it extremely helpful and have asked some really silly and embarassing questions - and nobody ever makes you feel silly, and someone will always answer your question. I wish you good health and happiness. Bev x


----------



## mikep1979 (Jan 30, 2009)

i think everyone has the bad days as well as the good days. i have had a few bad ones recently as im currently having big swings in my bg levels and cant seem to get it under control which is making me stress which affects my bg levels which in turn stress me and so on and so forth lol. but i have a nice way to get myself relaxed again. i have a nice walk with the dog and stop into my local on the way back for a swift half then home to have a nice h long shower. works a treat lol


----------



## Anthony Neve (Feb 1, 2009)

mikep1979 I know exactly were your coming from! im exactly the same at the moment! your not alone! i find a decent punch bag can help wonders though!

akdcolchester good on you for having such a positive attitude! things can get really tough, i thought things were bad enough developing it when i was 8 but to suffer diabetes due to cancer- thats really tough!


----------

